# Tips For Taking Pictures Of Watches



## pg tips

PG's Simple Tips for photographing watches

Copied from the photography forum

Click on the link above. I decided to save it to Roy's wrist watch info site so it can be accessed even if my site goes down plus Roy can edit it if necessary if I should ever dissapear!

I don't want it to be soley my page so if you have any hints and tips (esp low budget) that you want to pass on let me know and I'll add them to the page.


----------



## Barryboy

A good read, but it doesn't deal with the problem of close focus with cheap cameras. Perhaps a close up flter could be used?


----------



## Nalu

*MACRO*

PG talks about using a magnifying glass or jeweler's loupe in the Macro section. A closeup filter or macro tubes would be a more expensive way to get better quality macro shots. The advantage of using a jeweler's loupe is that it can also be used for it's intended purpose when looking at your watch, vice a macro tube which is essentially useless outside of it's intended purpose.

*SETUP*

Don't just get your 'scene' ready, get your _watch_ ready. I've ruined many photos with unnoticed dust, fingerprints and the gradoo that builds up on the back side of the watch







. Use a lint-free cloth (microfiber or lens cloth) to clean your watch and keep it handy. Look closely at a couple of photos and clean the watch as needed. If shooting outside in the spring or summer, clean the watch often as pollen tends to collect on the crystal and you won't see it until you get the images on the computer









If your watch hacks, decide if you want the crown out or whether you're going to leave the watch running. Some angles may make a crown-out shot look bad. If shooting at an angle from the non-crown side you may not even be able to see the crown. What's your shutter speed? If shooting less than 1/50th-1/60th you'll start to see blurring of the second hand unless you pull the crown out.

Set the hands in a position (usually 1010 or 1350) where you can see the dial to its best advantage. If possible, don't let the hands cover each other, the date window, logos or sub-dials.

*LUME*

I would add to the lume section by suggesting the use of a remote control shutter release (my Olys and my Fuji came with IR controls) or using the self timer for lume shots. I use a lightweight tabletop tripod and just the act of pressing the shutter release will move the camera enough to subtly blur a long exposure shot. Also, using a fluorescent lamp to charge the lume is most efficient. Even better is the use of a UV light such as Roy now has on the site 

Heavy use of the "unsharp mask" tool can really bring out the lume on such shots without ruining the picture (as it would a 'normal' watch photo). However, excessive unsharp masking can actually change the colour of the lume, so don't go crazy!

Finally, I'd reinforce PG's suggestion to take *lots* of pictures! It's the fastest way to learn, and I find that in reviewing my photos I get more ideas for composition. E.g. for the 'Wet PloProf' shot I posted I took over 100 photos at different angles and shutter speeds!


----------



## jasonm

Great advice, esp about getting the watch ready









Its a real bummer getting a superb, perfect photo of a lifetime and then someone pointing out the dive bezel isnt centered...Doh!!!!


----------



## Nalu

Absolutely, that's another one! I've done that far too many times, most recently on some 120m Chrono photos. About 50, all with the bezel off center









And a tip especially for RLT Forums posters: if you have more than one watch in the photo, make sure they are showing the same date and time, preferably to the second


----------



## pg tips

Nalu said:


> And a tip especially for RLT Forums posters: if you have more than one watch in the photo, make sure they are showing the same date and time, preferably to the second












I'm waiting for Mac's collection shot of them all sync'd


----------



## Stan

I'm a sad sack.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a tip especially for RLT Forums posters: if you have more than one watch in the photo, make sure they are showing the same date and time, preferably to the second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for Mac's collection shot of them all sync'd
Click to expand...

*AAAAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!*


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a tip especially for RLT Forums posters: if you have more than one watch in the photo, make sure they are showing the same date and time, preferably to the second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for Mac's collection shot of them all sync'd
Click to expand...

 Just remembered I had done it already









[attachmentid=5613]


----------



## scottee

Great FAQ. My pictures are super crap at the moment due to damn shaky hands.


----------



## Nalu

scottee said:


> Great FAQ. My pictures are super crap at the moment due to damn shaky hands.


A tabletop tripod should run you less than 10 quid. You'll need one for lume photos!


----------



## RuskyWatchLover

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Just remembered I had done it already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [attachmentid=5613]












I feel ashamed now!


----------



## jasonm

Ashamed of your 'Twister' duvet cover you mean?


----------



## JonW

PMSL

... and to think Hippo says Im mean...


----------



## hippo

JonW said:


> PMSL
> 
> ... and to think Hippo says Im mean...


You ARE, you both are!!!


----------



## JonW




----------



## Junior

Looks good to a REAL amateur like me. Now all I need is a camera to try it out with!


----------

